# Wind noise recall work DONE!!!!!!



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

My car went into today for the recall work for the excessive wind noise/whisslting noise at crusining speeds. Anyway had a good listen and thrash on way home and it seems to have done the trick. Someone on here the other day was asking for the recall campaign work number, if you are reading this i have it on documents i got from garage, if you need it ask!!

Mark


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I have this problem, and my new TTS is going into the Dealer tomorrow for 2 wheels to be replaced due to delivery scratches so Ideal time to book this in to be fixed for wind noise.

I mentioned it to the salesman and he had not heard of a "bulletin" so was wondering if you have the number so they can reference it? that would be most excellent.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

mstephensongolf said:


> My car went into today for the recall work for the excessive wind noise/whisslting noise at crusining speeds. Anyway had a good listen and thrash on way home and it seems to have done the trick. Someone on here the other day was asking for the recall campaign work number, if you are reading this i have it on documents i got from garage, if you need it ask!!
> 
> Mark


Why not just post it anyway?


----------



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Rogue said:


> mstephensongolf said:
> 
> 
> > My car went into today for the recall work for the excessive wind noise/whisslting noise at crusining speeds. Anyway had a good listen and thrash on way home and it seems to have done the trick. Someone on here the other day was asking for the recall campaign work number, if you are reading this i have it on documents i got from garage, if you need it ask!!
> ...


I did not post it anyway cause the paperwork with it on was at work, and i will tell anyone who asks for it, others may already know it or not be interested.

Mark


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Can you tell me as Im dropping the car off at Audi Basingstoke tonight for them to work on it tomorrow 

Many thanks

Chimp


----------



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

chimp said:


> Can you tell me as Im dropping the car off at Audi Basingstoke tonight for them to work on it tomorrow
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Chimp


Sorry mate for not getting back to you sooner, was away today, im at work first thing in the morning so i will pm you in morinng with it.

Mark


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

mstephensongolf said:


> Sorry mate for not getting back to you sooner, was away today, im at work first thing in the morning so i will pm you in morinng with it.
> 
> Mark


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

This is a public forum, where people post information and experiences of their car.
I'll say it again: why don't you just POST the information, rather than have everyone jump through hoops for you to feel special?

You know, something like this thread.

Rogue


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

We I dropped the TTS off last night and the salesman had spoken to service department and they knew about the problem already..

Makes me think that they musn't drive the car I suppose on the PDI so they know if it has the problem or not before I took delivery which is annoying.

He seemed to think that they "dont have the parts instock" usual crap [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I took it back into them to swap the scratched wheels really and did a "while its in sort the wind noise".

As the dealer I bought the car from is 50 mins away from work and not on the way home I'll probably book it in to a local Dealer for the work to be carried out. But we know what that means on first visit "we dont have parts, or we need to diagnose it" and then back for a second visit. :evil:

The A3 car they gave me as a loaner is ok, bit "soft" and girly.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

mstephensongolf said:


> Someone on here the other day was asking for the recall campaign work number, if you are reading this i have it on documents i got from garage, if you need it ask!!
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I'd like to ask.

Can you post it on this thread please.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Would also like please...

S


----------



## legis (Jul 29, 2008)

The same in Sweden, they have not heard of any recall at all. The only action that pops up for TTS is the LED day running lights.


----------



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya People, well as requested by some forum members, here is the Campaign number for the Wind noise recall work many have had done or having problems with.

*The Campaign number is: 66D4 'SERVICING ROOF TRIM STRIP'*

Hope this is helpful to some of you who are having problems with dealers. Mine is done and i have noticed an improvement.

Mark


----------



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

I just dropped my TT off at the dealer to try and deal with the dreaded brake squeal and I mentioned the 66D4 TSBB/TPL and he told me it was only for 2007 TTs. Can anyone confirm or refute that claim? Has anybody had it done on a 2008 or 2009 TT?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

montyawn7 said:


> I just dropped my TT off at the dealer to try and deal with the dreaded brake squeal and I mentioned the 66D4 TSBB/TPL and he told me it was only for 2007 TTs. Can anyone confirm or refute that claim? Has anybody had it done on a 2008 or 2009 TT?


I was told by the squealer that the fix was implemented on MY09 car's by default as it was sorted at build time!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I had the 66D4 work done on mine two weeks ago,its still the same.

There is somebody who has a TTS and his dealer replaced the drivers side rear window,now the wind noise is gone so I am having that work done next week on mine.

When I drive above 60mph it starts whistling like the drivers window is slightly open.But now i think its coming from the rear side window.


----------



## mrfirepro (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this just for the Coupe as it appears that it is about the rear window. Are there any problems with the roadster????


----------



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey ... The recall has finally hit our shores in Australia. Just received the call today. Bringing my MY08 in next week to be fixed. Will let you know how it goes ...


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

silvermicrobug said:


> Hey ... The recall has finally hit our shores in Australia. Just received the call today. Bringing my MY08 in next week to be fixed. Will let you know how it goes ...


Let us know whats done for the fix. Just noticed mine has a most mournful howl on a trip to Ballarat yesterday (first time I cruised above 110kmh)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

mr gee said:


> silvermicrobug said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ... The recall has finally hit our shores in Australia. Just received the call today. Bringing my MY08 in next week to be fixed. Will let you know how it goes ...
> ...


Get your dealer to check the rear side window trims,these have been known to be faulty.


----------



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr Gee ... Have you had a recall phone call from your dealer ? I bought from Burwood Audi so will let you know exactly what they say and what they replace. I must admit that I've never heard or experienced any wind noise since I got the car last year. Anyway will see what happens this Wednesday. More to follow ...


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

hugy said:


> mr gee said:
> 
> 
> > silvermicrobug said:
> ...


Could you be a bit more specific as to what trims need to be checked only I have a similar problem that was initially diagnosed as a misaligned door window. That's now fixed but I still have the noise and the dealer is exceedingly reluctant to look into the problem.

TIA.


----------



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Speed test completed by Burwood Audi in Melbourne. No problems noted. I've never noticed any noise anyway ... so no surprise with the test results. Not much to say really ...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Let us know whats done for the fix. Just noticed mine has a most mournful howl on a trip to Ballarat yesterday (first time I cruised above 110kmh)[/quote]

Get your dealer to check the rear side window trims,these have been known to be faulty.[/quote]

Could you be a bit more specific as to what trims need to be checked only I have a similar problem that was initially diagnosed as a misaligned door window. That's now fixed but I still have the noise and the dealer is exceedingly reluctant to look into the problem.

TIA.[/quote]

If you have the noise on the drivers side you will need to check the rubber trim along the bottom of the rear side window.
There may be one rivet that is not covered by sealant.It was the rivet closest to the B pillar on my car.

If the noise is from the other side then it will be the passenger rear side window.


----------



## 2009TTS (May 18, 2009)

Need help please.

I have new 2013 TTS coupe (previous roadster owner) and am having the wind noise issue above 60 mph and gets louder as speed increases. I have it on both sides but much louder on passenger side. I am fairly certain it is from the rear quarter window.

Dealership folks can't hear the problem. I think my ears are better/more sensitive. It is very noticeable to me. I can even hear it above the radio at higher speeds, though slightly. As I'm in the States where there are few TT vehicles, the problem shows up less, and Audi does not acknowledge any wind noise problems.

Can anyone explain better exactly what was wrong with the rear quarter windows/seals? I told the dealership about the rivet issue and they denied that there could be rivets by the rear windows nor that they could be the source of wind noise. Can anyone explain better who this brings in noise? If anyone has photos that would help tremendously.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use to have bad wind noise. I got them to realign the driverside window and its been well for several months.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

2009TTS said:


> Can anyone explain better exactly what was wrong with the rear quarter windows/seals? I told the dealership about the rivet issue and they denied that there could be rivets by the rear windows nor that they could be the source of wind noise. Can anyone explain better who this brings in noise? If anyone has photos that would help tremendously.


I'd like to know too. I never found this information in detail anywhere, not on English forums, not on German forums.
I can't get rid of some wind noise and road noise, especially on wet roads. Everything seems tight, closed and well aligned. I'm almost at the point where I have to put a smoke generator inside my car to see where it pours out.


----------



## Briggs (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess this is somewhat old news, i bought my TT recently and am using it for work, about 700 kms a week! nearly all of which are at or above 100kph. if i cant get this fixed soon i'm selling the car, has anyone had this fixed in Melbourne and can recommend a specific mechanic? the dealership in doncaster can only test is up to 100kph and decided i was imagining things, very helpful!

btw , smoke generator, genius


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

TT-driver said:


> 2009TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm almost at the point where I have to put a smoke generator inside my car to see where it pours out.


+1

Can you do yours first and post a video please?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > 2009TTS said:
> ...


Now that could be really funny!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

In your dreams!

I don't have one, nor do I intend buying one. :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I do have an update though... no smoke generator but ...

I decided to re-adjust my door window. Matter of taking off the door card as documented in the KB. Then remove 2 caps, one rubber one at the top and one plastic one at the bottom of the door. Undid the 13 mm bolts a bit and used a torx screwdriver to adjust the frame of the window, hence the window position. Checked measurements against the other side which was always ok. Did the checking while the door is in its first part of the lock. The window doesn't touch the seal on the rear window then and I adjusted till the gap was equally in size. Now with the door closed the door window is flush with the rear window within 1mm tolerance. And result: wind noise almost gone. Finally the majority of the wind noise is coming from the wind screen, not the door. Just a faint whistle is still there.

It goes without saying that the door itself should be aligned first. And I did not change the height of the window. Last but not least: Audi has a official template for adjusting the window. I just used a bit of common sense and checked against the other side. It's about 2 hours of work.


----------

